# New Puppia harness vest



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I got Leila's new harness/vest from PitterPatterPawz today and I love it! It's so soft and comfy and cute. Of course they never fit PERFECT lol but this will do. It measures 13 inches long but with velcro you have to fasten it sort of in the middle so that it will stay so it really ends up being about 12 inches around. The XS puppia harness extends up to about 15 inches, so this XS is a bit smaller around. It still fits nicely though but I didn't get to actually walk her in it because of all this stupid rain. I wish it was about an inch longer so I could close it all the way and not have the velcro stick out but thats ok. I also got 3 free toys and a free shirt! yessss


free shirt









harness/vest



























cutie leila mae




























see the velcro stick out?


----------



## tuckersmommy (Aug 5, 2006)

She is beautiful and looks so girlie in her pretty pinks.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i love it! im getting oscar the camo one now that i know it will fit ok hehe thanks for posting pics katie


----------



## Poco'sMom (Jun 21, 2006)

Omg that is so cute! I wish Poco was a girl so I could get him one like that.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

very cute i love the free shirt


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

She has such a beautiful face.
& I love the harness.


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

AWESOME! 
She looks so pretty in pink.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

really cute and it looks great on leila  your pictures are always so nice


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

it looks really nice... what do you think of it compared to the normal puppia harnesses - do you thing its better for smaller chis?

just wondering because peanuts quite a big boy so much so im thinking of buying him a Medium harness (in camo) the small is such a squeeze now getting it back over his big head lol....
i'd seen those vest ones and couldn't decide which to buy?


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

Poco'sMom said:



> Omg that is so cute! I wish Poco was a girl so I could get him one like that.


they have a camo colored one for boys fyi. thats the one im going to get for oscar.


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

wow I love that style! I didn't know Puppia made the 'step in' style!


----------



## juliegoller (Jul 5, 2006)

i want one i am so jealouse!! juliegoller


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

why does it have velcro?
http://www.puppiaworld.com/collar_lead/pga-ac32.htm i didn't think they did..?

Oh i see! you got the vest! lol, it's like a little shirt 
i didnt know they made those!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks everyone! It's really nice  

Her big ol' head didn't fit through the XS regular puppia :lol:. I was so happy that they made a step in one.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Leila is so pretty. :love5:  That harness looks really comfy for her.


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

it is difficult getting their heads in it, plus their leg comes out of the regular harness one sometimes lol, and youre like hey howd that get there lol.


----------



## MomofLeo (Aug 18, 2006)

Where did you order the vest from? I would love to get one for Leo because his size small is too big for him in the normal harness, but i cant get his head thru the extra small!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

PitterPatterPawz.com Cheryl is soo nice and sends free toys  Shipping is super fast too. Let us know how it fits!


----------



## Poco'sMom (Jun 21, 2006)

*Tiffany* said:


> they have a camo colored one for boys fyi. thats the one im going to get for oscar.


Thanks for the heads up! I will definately check that out!


----------



## Lucy is my Girl (Jul 4, 2006)

i love my cheese said:


> I got Leila's new harness/vest from PitterPatterPawz today and I love it! It's so soft and comfy and cute. Of course they never fit PERFECT lol but this will do. It measures 13 inches long but with velcro you have to fasten it sort of in the middle so that it will stay so it really ends up being about 12 inches around. The XS puppia harness extends up to about 15 inches, so this XS is a bit smaller around. It still fits nicely though but I didn't get to actually walk her in it because of all this stupid rain. I wish it was about an inch longer so I could close it all the way and not have the velcro stick out but thats ok. I also got 3 free toys and a free shirt! yessss
> 
> 
> free shirt
> ...


Do you know what size the xsmall fits up to ?


----------



## MomofLeo (Aug 18, 2006)

I think its 2-4lbs


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Awwww... she's so cute! I just love the frilly pinks on the girls!


----------

